# suche Wasserfrösche, Molche, etc....



## rednax (13. Apr. 2008)

servus z´amm

ich hab da mal eine frage,....ich hab da einen kleinen Gartenteich auf einem Garagendach;-)
Net lachen, ist aber so...
er faßt ca. 3000 Liter, und ist an der tiefsten stelle 60cm tief.
Tiefer geht leider net, weil ich sonst in der Garage rauskommen würde ;-)

Nun zu meiner Frage, ich hab da ein par Goldfischchen drin, und ein par Teichschnecken, aber ich will auch noch ein par Wasserfrösche und evtl __ Molche...
Doch leider können die sich nicht von selbst ansiedeln, da der Teich auf der Garage eingezäunt ist, net daß mir so ein Tierchen runterfällt...
Hat da jemand ein par Wasserfrösche und Molche übrig???

gruß Alex


----------



## rut49 (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

Hey, ist heute der 1. April, oder, was?
__ Frösche oder Molche bleiben nie ihr ganzes Leben lang im Wasser, sie reißen auch aus! Einen Frosch mit NAVI habe ich noch nie gesehen, oder, woher soll er wissen, daß es bei dir irgendwann bergab geht? Wenn du, was ich nicht hoffe, einen einsetzen würdest, wäre er gleichzeitig zum Tode verurteilt!!!    Beobachte lieber beide "Genossen" in freier Natur und laß es erst gar nicht auf einen Versuch ankommen! Sonst gibt`s von allen Tierfreunden 
Regina


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

Hallo Alex,

nächstes "Problem" (neben dem von Regina angesprochenen)... beide Gattungen stehen unter Naturschutz - dürfen also nicht umgesetzt werden.  

Es wird Dir nichts anderes übrigen bleiben, als Dich an den fliegenden Gästen, deren Nachwuchs und den Fischen zu erfreuen. 
Etwas Gutes hat es auch - Deine Nachbarn werden Dich nicht für Deinen Teich und seine lauten __ Frösche hassen.


----------



## rednax (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*



			
				rut49 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst gibt`s von allen Tierfreunden
> Regina



ähm, geht das auch etwas freundlicher???
hm, mir scheint dieses forum ist nicht sehr nett zu neuen leuten.
Eine einfache Antwort daß das nicht gut für die __ Frösche ist, hätte es auch getan...
aber danke für die drohung;-)


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

Hallo,

ich bin mir sicher, dass die "Drohung" von Regina nicht als solche gemeint war. 

Was mich allerdings stutzig gemacht hat, ist diese Aussage von Dir


> hm, mir scheint dieses forum ist nicht sehr nett zu neuen leuten.
> Eine einfache Antwort daß das nicht gut für die __ Frösche ist, hätte es auch getan...


  
Also "neu" bist Du hier wohl eher nicht mehr... 

Kennst Du das hier noch? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=48580#post48580
Ist eigentlich nicht so meine Art, olle Kamellen rauszukramen... aber anscheinend sind die Antworten von damals nicht lange in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## karsten. (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*



			
				rednax schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, geht das auch etwas freundlicher???
> hm, mir scheint dieses forum ist nicht sehr nett zu neuen leuten.
> Eine einfache Antwort daß das nicht gut für die __ Frösche ist, hätte es auch getan...
> aber danke für die drohung;-)




HALLO

sensibel ?  

http://www.amphibienschutz.de/amphib/amphibien.htm

mir scheint Deine Veralgemeinerung von einem User
(gesetzestreuem , kundigem Tierfreund   )
auf das ganze Forum ist schon rein mathematisch .... sehr gewagt.  

Die Bedeutung und Nutzung von Smileys soll die einseitige Schriftform um eine Art Mimik ergänzen    

Amphibien leben im Wasser und auf dem Land ......

selten auf Dächern  

aber hatten wir das Thema nicht schon mal ?  


mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## jochen (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

Wow... Annett du warst schneller...

wollte ich soeben auch auskramen...


----------



## rednax (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> HALLO
> 
> sensibel ?
> 
> ...



ähm, sagte ich daß ich die Amphiebien auf dem Dach halten will???
Bitte richtig lesen, es ist ein Gartenteich der auf einem Dach ist, aber egal.
Haltet nur zusammen, so ist es richtig in einem foren.
ich bin nach wie vor der meinung, eine einfache und klare aussage hätte gerreicht.
Und keine angst, ich meine  beiträge von damals noch sehr gut in errinnerung.
ist ja auch nicht schwer dies herauszufinden.
trotzden vielen dank für die zahlreichen antworten;-)


----------



## rut49 (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

 Rednex,
ich bin weit davon entfernt, zwischen NEUEN und ALTEN Usern Unterschiede zu machen! Drohen will ich schon gar keinem, aber hier ist es üblich, daß jeder seine Meinung sagen kann, und gerade deswegen bin ich  soooo gerne in diesem Forum Nimm`s also nicht persönlich, bei jedem anderen hätte ich zu DER FRAGE die gleiche Meinung gehabt.
:cu Regina


----------



## Eugen (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

Hallo Axel

39 Jahre und schon Alzheimer   bist recht früh dran   

*Das* hast du vor gut einem Jahr geschrieben :


			
				rednax schrieb:
			
		

> _ok, erstmal vielen dank
> 
> ich denk mal ihr habt mir das mit den fröschen und molchen gut ausgeredet.
> vielleicht buddel ich doch noch mal einen zweiten teich, der nicht auf der garage ist, und den ich dann auch nicht mehr einzäunen muß, vielleicht siedelt sich ja dann auch was von selbst an.
> ...



Da hast du eigentlich Zeit genug gehabt,um dich über die Lebensweise von Amphibien zu informieren.

NEIN, Amphibien sind keine Vögel, sie können nicht __ fliegen.  

Und die,die Wände hochklettern können, heißen Gecko und sind eher in südlicheren Gefilden beheimatet.

Was mir sonst noch auf der Zunge bzw. in den Fingern liegt, schreib ich lieber mal nicht.  




PS. Ich hätte jede Menge Molche,__ Kröten und __ Frösche bei mir im Teich.
Da du ja aus meinem PLZ-Bereich kommst, kannst ja mal vorbeikommen und sie beobachten.


----------



## jochen (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

Hi Axel,

einfache und klare Aussagen hast du schon vor einem Jahr bekommen.

Vielleicht findest du ja ein Forum,
in dem dir __ Frösche etc. angeboten werden,
das Niveau dort wird eher so...  sein.

Wir Moderatoren halte eben ein Auge darauf das hier so etwas nicht passiert,
das hat nichts mit eigener Meinung zu tun, so etwas ist einfach Gesetz.
Diskutiert kann hier über alles werden was mit Gartenteichen irgendwie zu tun hat,
Grundsatzsachen wie diese die gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen jedoch nicht, darauf wird von uns sofort hiengewiesen.

Nix für Ungut, wenn du wirklich die Natur oder deinen Teich gerne hast, bist du schon gut aufgehoben hier... 

Also lege nicht alles gleich auf die Goldwaage, lese dich durch und versuche unsere Antworten zu verstehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

Hi Alex,

stell doch bitte mal ein Foto vom Garagendachteich ein. Es gäbe eventuell die möglichkeit legal   (laicheinschleppen über Wasserpflanzen von anderen Teichianer ist nicht verboten) erworben Molche darin zu halten. Allerdings würdest Du dich dafür von den Goldfische trennen müssen da diese den Laich bzw. die schlüpfenden Jungmolche fressen. Das Foto soll klären ob sich Molche nach dem verlassen des Wassers überhaupt wohlfühlen würden (schattige Verstecke zwischen Steinen, Büschen, unter Moospolstern vorfinden könnten, über den Winter kommen könnten, ect.). Wenn nicht gäbe es die Möglichkeit Molche im Teich zu übersommern. Und zwar Feuerbauchmolche. Sind Asiaten und im Zoofachhandel zu bekommen. Die müßten aber im Herbst wieder in ein Aquarium mit Landteil um bei rund 10 Grad zu überwintern (leben als erwachsene fast ständig im Wasser, nur Jungtiere leben die erste Zeit an Land). Mit Goldfische gibts dann aber das selbe Problem wie mit heimischen Molchen. Die mögen auch keine "großen" Fische.

MfG Frank


----------



## Maik und Anita (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

Hallo, ich finde die Idee echt cool,einen Teich auf dem Dach.
Hätte da einige __ Frösche für dich,da ich städig welche fange und aussetzen muß.Wolte Nachts auch mal schlafen.


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

Moin,

wie schon weiter oben mehrfach geschrieben, verstößt ein "verschleppen" dieser einheimischen Arten gegen das Naturschutzgesetz.
Deshalb bitte ich darum, haltet Euch an die Gesetze!! Diese haben einen Grund.
Die Froschpopulation ist im Süden eine andere als im Norden.... bitte setzt die Tiere in Eurer unmittelbaren Umgebung aus - wenn es schon unbedingt sein muss. 

Wenn ich mir ein Biotop anlege, dann muss ich damit rechnen, dass die Tiere in meiner Umgebung dies auch nutzen und einziehen. 
Ich weiß, wie laut manche davon sein können.... nehme es aber bei unserem neu anzulegendem Teich wissentlich in Kauf. Zumal es sich in den allermeisten Fällen um wenige Wochen im Jahr mit extremer Lautstärke handelt. 

Es gibt auch andere Lösungen... https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=51470/?q=krach#post51470

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche, Molche, etc....*

Moin,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal es sich in den allermeisten Fällen um wenige Wochen im Jahr mit extremer Lautstärke handelt.


 
...ich glaube nicht, daß ich mir das antun muss. Wer das Theater einmal bei einem Teich in der Nähe des Hauses mitgemacht hat... der wird sich dies zweimal überlegen!! Wofür gibts Hotels ??

Wir sind im Urlaub deswegen mal aus einer Ferienwohnung gleich wieder ausgezogen. Ein paar Stunden möchte ich nachts schon schlafen.... aber sowas ist Folter, seelische Grausamkeit und und...


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

/ironiemodus on 
hat nicht jemand auch ne Möglichkeit das Vogelgezwitscher am frühen morgen zu unterbinden wenn ich ausschlafen möchte ? 
Das ist genau so störend wie das Gequake.
/ironiemodus off 

Alles nach dem Motto: Ein bisschen Natur ist ja ok - Aber nicht zu viel !? 

Wo soll das hinführen ? laute Autostraßen ja, Motorräder nachts auch. 
Im Auto die Bassröhren werden immer größer und verschaffen so manchem Kleinwagen ein paar zusätzliche Kilometer Schub, wenn die passende CD läuft, aber die Natur darf keine Geräusche machen !? 

__ Reiher, Frosch und Co  waren vor Euch und den Koi etc. da. 

Da darf jeder drüber denken, wie er will, das ist nur meine Meinung, aber allein angesichts der aktuellen Klima und Naturveränderungen sollt jeder mal in sich gehen und fragen nicht ein bisschen mehr auf die Natur zu achten Sinn macht. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

@wuzzel

      

mir direkt aus dem Herzen....


----------



## karsten. (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo 

das Problem ist , wird ein Geräusch erstmal als störend empfunden
geht es nicht mehr über "den Kopf"   

da helfen alle waisen Ratschläge und Naturschutzgedanken nicht mehr.....

da werden die Meissten bewusst oder unbewusst nur noch von Adrenalin und Testosteron gesteuert .  

der Lärm wird dann wirklich als unerträglich empfunden ....




isebenso


----------



## AMR (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

....-.-...__ frösche molche usw kommen von selbst ..und wenn nicht dann nicht!...auf dem dach geht das ja nicht ..also leider nicht zu realisieren... bei mir sind die 2 wochen und sind dann wieder weg... wäre also falsch die zu zwingen auf nem garagendachzu wohnen ... geräusche jedoch haben die kaum gemacht...waren leise^^


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: suche Wasserfrösche,  Molche, etc....*

hallo alle

@ Wuzzel erstmal:
      

__ Frösche wie die meisten anderen Amphibien wandern von alleine  in Teiche und Tümpel und laichen  auch meist dort, wo sie selbst enstanden sind.
bei mir sind frösche und Bergmolche  eingezogen und während meines teichumbaus waren sie irgendwo bei nachbars oder so 
die bergmolche habe ich mit pflanzen und steinen in einen großen  maurerkübel mit wasser in ein schattiges eckchen gestellt  während des umbaus. es waren 11 stück.
als ich sie wieder umsetzen wollte waren ALLE weg--ausgewandert.
die frösche sind weitgehend wieder da und haben auch gelaicht.
SO WHAT?
was hab ich gelernt dadurch?
man kann Amphibien nicht nach lust und laune mal eben umsiedeln . verboten ists außerdem, aber das wurde ja bereits gesagt.

was mich ja noch interessieren würde...
wenn auf die 3000 l einen ganzen sommertag die sonne scheint..und das  tagelang...mit welchen temperaturen müssen da eigentlich die tiere leben? 
so wirklich *wohlfühltemperatur * scheint mir das nicht zu sein.


gruß ulla


----------

